# Tiger lily B&W



## mindfloodz




----------



## Bgagnon127

Nice shot but i think I would crop tighter to remove the distracting flowers in the background. My eye keeps moving round and doesn't know where to stop. also I could see having the lily of center to the left and allow the other flower to the right to be more visible, that might create a flow through the image.


----------

